# Removing peeling paint from grooved cedar siding



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

How about one of these?


http://www.paintshaver.com/


----------



## justinae (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. However, my siding isn't flat.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

That kind of cedar is tough to strip because of the texture. 
If you pressure wash it hard enough to remove the paint, it will fuzz up some. 
I recently did some similar cedar shakes that had peeling Sikkens on them. I did a 'medium' pressure washing (2,[email protected] 6-8 inches) then used a wire brush to knock some of the fuzz off. 
Only made vertical strokes with the wire brush, to prevent cross grain scratches. 

After 3 coats of Sikkens, they looked pretty good.


----------



## justinae (Mar 24, 2009)

That's good info. Thanks! Do you have a sense of time it took for say, 100 sq.ft?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Well, the gable end pictured is about 250sqft. 
I think it took about 12 hr to prep including washing.


----------



## justinae (Mar 24, 2009)

That's 20 square feet per hour, not bad.

Was that just you or also a helper at 12 hours?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Siding like this is a perfect example of why not to use paint and use solid stain instead.
Is that siding also really green from mold or is it just the picture?
Sherwin Williams has a solid stain that will go over both the old paint and the bare areas.
Might want to try a hand stainless or bronze wire brush and use it in an up and down motion.
Steel will leave behind tiny flecks that will rust up when coated.


----------



## justinae (Mar 24, 2009)

The green is the original primer color.

Good point about the stainless/bronze brush.

I'm getting some quotes to have it pressure washed.


----------

